# Please List All Small Plecos.



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I Will Have To Get A New Pleco Since My Common Pleco Will Grow To Big. 
Please List Plecos Of Max Size Around 5-7". Oh And Also How Much They Go For (Cheaper The Better  )
Would Want To Have Them As Juvies 

Thanks, Clint

Small Plecos That I've Been Told Are: Silvertip BN Plecos And L183 (Peppermint Bristlenose) If Anyone Know The Price Range On These Guys Please Let Me Know


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the cheapest would be a common or silvertip btistle nose pleco seen here on BCA from $5 or less.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

There are many members selling bristlenose plecs on this sight. They usually range in the $5 - $35 range. Post a looking for ad in the Freshwater Fish Classifieds and start seeing many PM's coming your way. Regular Fin Silvertip and Albino Bristlenoses seem to be the hardiest.

Good luck on the hunt.

Stuart


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> There are many members selling bristlenose plecs on this sight. They usually range in the $5 - $35 range. Post a looking for ad in the Freshwater Fish Classifieds and start seeing many PM's coming your way. Regular Fin Silvertip and Albino Bristlenoses seem to be the hardiest.
> 
> Good luck on the hunt.
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Adz1 And CRS Fan.

Still Looking For More Different Types Of Small Plecos


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

There are too many to list... www.planetcatfish.com will give you some general idea of how big a fish will max at.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/numbers.php?mode=l&thumbs=999&start=0&genus_id=0

Now in general:

Hyprancistrus type which includes lot of expensive fish like L46 zebra, L260 queen arabesque, L236, L250, to inexpensive fish like L199, L129, and L201 can range from $25-$500 a fish. They will in general stay under 4-5".

You can also get fish like ancistrus which includes lots of bristlenose type range from $5 a fry - $60 an adult exotic one. With the exception of L182 which will grow to 7-8", most of the ancistrus sp. will max around 4-5"

Phantom family will max at around 7-8" in general.

Panaque family generally will get big, you can find fish over 16". But there are also smaller type of panaque will stay around 5" like the L226 tiger panaque. Panaque is your general wood eater type.

Then there are other family you can consider also.

The link above = most of L# of plecos and you can check the photo and click it and find out more information about the one you like to click.

I hope this help.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian aquatics has many types of hypancistrus plecos that stay small also typically 3-5"
prices range from $30 to the sky is the limit.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles you are so fast...lol


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

charles said:


> There are too many to list... www.planetcatfish.com will give you some general idea of how big a fish will max at.
> 
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/numbers.php?mode=l&thumbs=999&start=0&genus_id=0
> 
> ...


Wow Thanks Very Much Charles. This Will Really Help Alot


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

*Mods Please Close. Thread Is Done. Thanks Guys. *



Adz1 said:


> Canadian aquatics has many types of hypancistrus plecos that stay small also typically 3-5"
> prices range from $30 to the sky is the limit.


Thanks For More Info Adz1


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hey clint
pat (mykiss) has l-144 plecos still juvies, you could grow em out in your 10g
theyre gorgeous, i have 3 right now, and they dont get too big


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hey. Yeah I have two right now. Male and Female. Thanks for the heads up though .

Clint.


----------



## bullybog (Jul 28, 2010)

i'm selling a f/ calico longfined for 15$ bought from mykiss, i also have 2 6" whiptail's for 10$ for the pair. and if you want a monster i have a sailfin that is currently only 8" for 15$


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I am currently not looking for plecos sorry. Maybe another member ends up reading this thread and see that your selling these guys . Good Luck 

Clint.


----------

